# hypp n/h



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

I am sure this has been discussed a million times, but this is going to be my first time dealing with this. I have recently purchased a mare that is bred to a hypp n/h non symptomatic stud. Now, if I had been the one breeding this mare I would have never picked this stud, but the cards fell were they may, and this is what I have been dealt. This mare was too nice to pass, and I do have the potential of getting a fabulous horse with this foal. The mare is also Impressive bred, actually and granddaughter of Impressive. She is hypp n/n. I do understand that with the hypp n/h stud I have a 50% chance of the foal being hypp n/h as well. So, if that is the case....where would I go from there? When would I need to worry about potential symptoms in the foal? I know many hypp n/h horses are non symptomatic, others are...... 

Also, when is the earliest I would be able to test the foal? Right away? 

I want to repeat that I DID NOT breed this mare. I am not trying to propagate bad genetic genes. I purchased this mare last week and she is due in May, so please do not attack me for that. I know how heated these things can get, and I simply want to know what to do and what to expect with what I have been given. 

Thanks for any information!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You can pull mane/tail hairs as soon as the goal is born and send them in for testing. Which honestly is what I would do if I were you. 

Just because and HYPP NH horse is currently asymptomatice does not mean they will always be that way. HYPP is a ticking time bomb that may or may not go off and may or may not be severe.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^This~ UC Davis does the testing, and it's pretty cheap.

I'll tell a brief little story... 
I have been a Hunter/Jumper and Dressage rider all my life (since I was 7). When I was a teenager, in a pseudo act of rebellion, I went and purchased my first horse on my own. I bought a Paint filly, though I had only ever had experience with sport type horses (TBs and WBs). She ended up being out of an N/H stallion and it was the biggest pain to sell her when that time came, even though I had her tested and she came up N/N. So definitely do this as quickly as possible, it'll make your life way easier!


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

That's what I don't understand. This stud is gorgeous, I will give them that. But here he is hypp n/h and they are donating breedings to be auctioned off and people are paying $1000 + for stud fees..... I am very nervous, but I guess I will deal with whatever happens. I know it can be managed with diet and medication if symptoms do arise, and I will feed the low potassium diet if the foal is hypp n/h no matter what. 

Thanks for the info on the tail pull. I will send it off as soon as the foal hits the ground. Here's hoping the my glass is half full and I am on the topside of that 50%!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

A lot of halter type breeders don't care if the horse is n/h or not, the show people are still buying them (in some circles.) Their doing it for entirely selfish reasons, and I hope one day it bites them in the butt.

Animal Genetics is also another place you could test. I HIGHLY suggest doing a full 5 panel, unless both Sire and Dam were tested N/N for PSSM1. 

If the foal turns out to be n/h, don't panic. There are several diets out there for HYPP horses that help manage their symptoms. Obviously nothing you can put a foal on, you'll have to wait till he's waned and eating hard feeds. You already know about some of it by your previous post, so you should be good 


Some HYPP (and PSSM1) horses can go their entire lives without having a problem. Some don't, and their symptoms can range from mild to detrimental to their health. It all depends on the animal.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Since I was recently in your shoes, bought a N/N mare in foal to an N/H stallion AND with the added "bonus" that the stallion was also OLWS and we thought the mare was OLWS too, I'm going to tell you to try to relax. Turned out my mare is not OLWS so that worry need not have been. I got a lovely Breed Stock little colt who was also N/N. 

Out of the breeding that was done on your mare, the worst it can be is N/H, and I wouldn't have done it either but at least it won't die at birth if it's a worst case scenario. I spent the whole last 3rd of my mare's pregnancy in a state of semi-freaked out panic and it really took a lot of the joy out of the foaling for me and that's a shame because there's nothing I like better than delivering foals. 

I'd wait until the baby had a little more tail hair than it will when born, but I'd definitely do it before weaning. And if you use Animal Genetics for your lab, you'll get your results quick, quick, quick. 

Equine Hyperkalemic Periodic Paralysis Disease (HYPP)


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Since I was recently in your shoes, bought a N/N mare in foal to an N/H stallion AND with the added "bonus" that the stallion was also OLWS and we thought the mare was OLWS too, I'm going to tell you to try to relax. Turned out my mare is not OLWS so that worry need not have been. I got a lovely Breed Stock little colt who was also N/N.
> 
> Out of the breeding that was done on your mare, the worst it can be is N/H, and I wouldn't have done it either but at least it won't die at birth if it's a worst case scenario. I spent the whole last 3rd of my mare's pregnancy in a state of semi-freaked out panic and it really took a lot of the joy out of the foaling for me and that's a shame because there's nothing I like better than delivering foals.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I needed that! I know that many people do have a "sky is falling" approach to this and I did get caught up in it when I first started reading about it! I haven't had an Impressive bred horse since the late '90s, and he was an hypp n/n gelding....so no worries. I know the situation could be worse, but I AM excited for the foal, as I believe that he or she will be a dream boat. Plus, I do have an excellent equine vet in my corner, so I am sure he will help me along the way if I do have to deal with the n/h! 

Sigh! Thanks again!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

feistymomma said:


> That's what I don't understand. This stud is gorgeous, I will give them that. But here he is hypp n/h and they are donating breedings to be auctioned off and people are paying $1000 + for stud fees..... I am very nervous, but I guess I will deal with whatever happens. I know it can be managed with diet and medication if symptoms do arise, and I will feed the low potassium diet if the foal is hypp n/h no matter what.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the tail pull. I will send it off as soon as the foal hits the ground. Here's hoping the my glass is half full and I am on the topside of that 50%!


Yup, test immediately. Test is relatively cheap ($40?) Good luck.

IF N/H many are non-symptomatic but the best way to manage is to treat them as carefully as you would a symptomatic H/H and keep your eyes out for any tell tale signs.

I believe the big one for management is diet.

I would also speak with your vet as a "heads up" and see if he/she has any suggestions.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm sure the "relax" is the hard part!

OP I'm glad you're on top of things, the 5 panel is a good thought unless you already know.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Even if the foal turns out to get the HYPP, treat the foal as though they have the symptoms instead of waiting for symptoms as this reduces the risk of ever having symptoms. Turned out in a pasture and a careful diet as being stalled and no care to diet can create a risk for an attack.


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

Drifting said:


> A lot of halter type breeders don't care if the horse is n/h or not, the show people are still buying them (in some circles.) Their doing it for entirely selfish reasons, and I hope one day it bites them in the butt.
> 
> Animal Genetics is also another place you could test. I HIGHLY suggest doing a full 5 panel, unless both Sire and Dam were tested N/N for PSSM1.
> 
> ...


Both have had the 5 panel screening. Mare is clean, the hypp n/h is the only issue with the sire. I guess it could be worse and I could be dealing with a whole mess of problems.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Don't get yourself all worried:-( people make it out to be some death sentence for the horse it isn't:shock: I have known many HYPP horses & have owned some myself,never had issues with their care/management. Speaking with others that have cared for/owned them,they also say the same. Would I own another?? No & only for reason that they have such a stigma against & fear of surrounding them,the chance for resale is poor.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

^^^^ this
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

totally agree with paintedpastures - I had a hypp n/h horse, loved him, managed him carefully, won a boatload of stuff with him, and enjoyed every moment I owned him. BUT when I needed to sell him due to a cross country move, I got a fraction of what he was worth due to the risk that every n/h horse carries, the risk that the ONE attack may occur that would kill him. I would not knowingly own another ( I didn't know what n/h was when I bought him).


----------

